# Biden and Gun Control...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/MattWalshBlog/statu ... 6880133122

In this Clip... yes it is only a clip.

It shows you that he wants to go after any gun that can fire "mulitple" rounds... so be that hand guns or rifles.

But here is the big thing to take away.... HE OUT RIGHT STATES THAT MOST OF THESE GUNS ARE BEING BOUGHT ILLEGALLY FROM PEOPLE NOT DOING BACKGROUND CHECKS....... so no matter how many new "laws" they make for background checks it wont matter because people are not doing them and what not. So maybe he realizes more background check wont work....this is what I hope. :thumb:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Knowing our government it will require a background check for stolen guns.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey Dakota I have a Savage Weather Warrior that now has a 6.5 Creedmoor 24 inch 1-8 twist Criterian barrel with a match chamber and threaded for a suppressor by AD Arms. It's in a bench rest competition Bell and Carlson Medalist stock, but comes with two laminated Boyd's stocks and the original 22-250 barrel and stock. Ill leave it on my front step for you to steal, just slide $1300 under the front door.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Reading up on history of Constitution. Visited whitehouse.gov and found some good info.
Shocked to see that site references Bill of Rights as constraints on government.....except the 2nd amendment.
It says that 2nd "gives" the right to bear arms.

Any serious student knows that the Constitution does not grant rights to "the people".

I think the Biden administration knows this too.
They hope the people do not.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have a copy of the constitution in clumsy scroll form, then last spring my son gave me a book of the constitution for fathers day. We should all have a copy to reference when we have questions. Get it now, because the way things are going we will not find copies where the context is original intent. Even now I will cross reference with my 30 year old copy. Perhaps the left will want that and my shotguns.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I have a pocket copy of the Constitution. 
Inside cover is inscribed.
"To Ralph. This is your Constitution."
Clarence Thomas.

It is one of most prized possessions.


----------

